# IBC Cheffe zu Besuch bei Alutech



## derJÜ, Alutech (5. Februar 2009)

an diesem diestag hatte ich besuch von IBC chef thomas, im schlepptau hatte er falco mille von nicolai ( mein alten DH Buddi ) und beide wollten etwas rumspionieren , machten viele fotos und drehten ein kleines video um euch allem im IBC forum mal bald zu zeigen wie hier in bistensee die alutech bikes gebaut werden. 2 fotos von falco schon mal vorab.
dies ist nun auch  der grund warum ich mich hier im forum heute angemeldet habe.
ich werde nun des öfteren mal im forum vorbei sehen und evt. nach dem rechten schauen und euch bei fragen, problemen und eueren wünschen zu beraten. ich werde  dies aber ausdrücklich nicht tagtäglich machen können, 
also bitte habt   dafür verständniss wenn ich mich nur in den dringsten fällen äussern werden. 
ich habe leider nicht die zeit um das forum intensiv zu betreuen...ich muss  ja schliesslich die alutech rahmen schweißen und ausserdem finde ich macht IHR das eigentlich schon selber sehr gut!!!
danke derJÜ


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. Februar 2009)

Hiho,
Ich habs mir mal erlaubt die Fotos für jedermann sichtbar zu machen:







Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (5. Februar 2009)

Na Hallöchen mein Lieber =)
Hehe jetz müss mer nemme sagen, "schreib dem Jü doch mal ne Email"^^
wo sind fotos udn video zu sehen?


----------



## michar (5. Februar 2009)

sehr schön...gibts bestimmt bald unter den news zu sehn!


----------



## Marina (5. Februar 2009)

stell dann mal einer n link hier rein, ich kuck doch nie nach den news^^*


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jürgen, ist ganz sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee
Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich überzeugter Fahrer der Marke Alutech bin. Du bist halt jemand der mittendrin ist und sich wirklich um den Sport bemüht. Mach weiter so.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Februar 2009)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ich habe leider nicht die zeit um das forum intensiv zu betreuen [...] ausserdem finde ich macht IHR das eigentlich schon selber sehr gut!!!
> danke derJÜ



Erstmal willkommen im Forum, und du hast recht. Dies ist wohl das mit Abstand am besten selbstverwaltete Forum in der ganzen IBC.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Februar 2009)

ich freu mich schon auf das Video.


----------



## bunny_2145 (11. Februar 2009)

Bin auch mal auf das den film gespannt und auf die andern Bilde 

p.s noch liebe grüße an Marina


----------



## Athos (11. Februar 2009)

bunny_2145 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal auf das den film gespannt und auf die andern Bilde
> 
> p.s noch liebe grüße an Marina


----------



## S.Jay (12. Februar 2009)

hoffentlich kommts bald, ich kanns net mehr abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Februar 2009)

bunny_2145 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal auf das den film gespannt und auf die andern Bilde
> 
> p.s noch liebe grüße an Marina



Nutz doch nächstes mal lieber ne Rechtschreibprüfung.

Der bericht müsste ja jetzt demnächst kommen.
Morgens war ja Thomas bei Nicolai, von da aus nach Bergamont und dann zu Jü.
Also alles am selben Tag gedreht


----------



## lipmo51 (13. Februar 2009)

die werden aber nicht jedes video sofort raushauen...denke die machen alle paar wochen eins ins forum...oder 1 pro monat oder was weiß ich


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Februar 2009)

jo kann gut sein, vielleicht wöchentlich, damit es nciht zu viel auf einmal wird


----------



## bunny_2145 (23. Februar 2009)

kümmer dich um andere sachen und nich um mich Frorider Ben


----------



## manticora (23. Februar 2009)

Will auch endlich den Bericht sehen. Bin seit fast einer Woche krank geschrieben und schau dreimal am Tag ob nicht endlich der olle Bericht drin steht.... Man hat a sonst nix zu tun (stimmt sogar).
Peace
manticora


----------



## Thomas (25. Februar 2009)

hier schon ein paar Fotos zum anschauen, Video gibts morgen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14773


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (25. Februar 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Maui (26. Februar 2009)

heut ist morgen  *freu*


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2009)

Der Türgriff ist ja mal geil, dritt letztes Foto


----------



## Thomas (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383734
voila


----------



## manticora (26. Februar 2009)

Mein Bike kommt aus nem Pferdestall


----------



## huftidufti (26. Februar 2009)

pferdestall neben schweinestall. passt doch.


----------



## Marina (26. Februar 2009)

hehe sehr cool =)
aber jü sag mal, du hältst nich gern monologe, hm?^^


----------



## Gangaman (26. Februar 2009)

schön habt ihrs im norden


----------



## bunny_2145 (26. Februar 2009)

Ja haste schön bei dir


----------

